# 29 Gal Center brace??



## jason311 (Oct 30, 2006)

I just picked up a used 29 gal tank for cheap.I was wondering if this is a fish tank or a reptile tank since it has no center brace. I have never really looked at 29 gal fish tanks so I don't know if they have center braces or not.Anyone know??
Thanks.


----------



## Naja002 (Nov 15, 2005)

Mine does not....

HTH


----------



## treepimp (Apr 13, 2006)

no center brace on mine either.


----------



## nailalc (Mar 17, 2006)

Third time is a charm, no center brace on the 29.


----------



## kimbm04r (Apr 22, 2005)

Fourth time is even better, no brace here either.


----------



## jason311 (Oct 30, 2006)

:mrgreen: Thanks everryone now I'm going to leak check it.


----------



## southernflounder (Nov 5, 2006)

What the dimensions of the 29 and which company makes one? Oceanic? All Glass?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

All Glass Aquariums makes 29 gallons. 30x12x18 inches and no center brace. 

-John N.


----------



## southernflounder (Nov 5, 2006)

John N. said:


> All Glass Aquariums makes 29 gallons. 30x12x18 inches and no center brace.
> 
> -John N.


If that's the case then what tank would have a dimension of 24x12x24" high?

I'm asking b/c I got a stand that's 24x12" but don't know what size tank will fit it.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

southernflounder said:


> If that's the case then what tank would have a dimension of 24x12x24" high?
> 
> I'm asking b/c I got a stand that's 24x12" but don't know what size tank will fit it.


Ouch! That would be tough to plant in at 24" high! However, the tank that fits that description (24x12x24) is a AGA 30 gallon XH (extra high). 

All Glass Aquariums 15, 20H, and 30XH can fit a footprint of 24x12.

-John N.


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

And the 25 Gallon, 24x12x20.


----------

